# Solved: samsung galaxy 10.1 tablet



## maggasi (Oct 25, 2009)

Please describe the USB capability of the Galaxy tablet. Also can a flash drive be used with this tablet and how?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to android tablet forum 
have a read here

http://www.samsung.com/us/microsite/galaxytab/


> The tablet does not have an onboard USB port, but an optional USB adapter / connection kit offers an adapter to allow USB thumb drives to plug in to the tablet.


http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/galaxy-tab-accessories/EPL-1PL0BEGSTA#

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/galaxy-tab-accessories/EPL-1PLRBEGSTA


----------



## maggasi (Oct 25, 2009)

The owner was extemely pleased with these replies. Thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: your welcome


----------

